# Chicken Coop from Pallets -BEST I've seen !



## ReTIRED

I got an e-mail newsletter from Murray McMurray Hatchery today.
It showed a video of someone building a FINE ChickenCoop from used pallets.
I LOOKED and found the video on the Internet (so I could SHARE this with you).

It is the BEST that I've seen...made from pallets.

Here is the "Link" to that. ( Note: the picture with the ARROW in it is the VIDEO )

Link: *http://reederbunch.blogspot.com/2012/03/our-new-chicken-coop.html

Lotsa Labor. *BUT...VERY LOW CASH COST ! 

Take a Look !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED

No Comments?


----------



## birdguy

ReTIRED said:


> No Comments?


I'd build this does it have directions and how many pallets??


----------



## ReTIRED

just the video. The number of pallets would depend on the condition of the pallets...your skill at disassembling them....and, of course, the size of your Coop.
It's up to you. ( No way to give a figure on # of pallets. So...try to get them FREE...rather than paying for them.)
The "directions" are also "up-to-you"....with the help of watching that video.
If you're "handy" with tools...you do fine. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## freddao

ReTIRED said:


> just the video. The number of pallets would depend on the condition of the pallets...your skill at disassembling them....and, of course, the size of your Coop.
> It's up to you. ( No way to give a figure on # of pallets. So...try to get them FREE...rather than paying for them.)
> The "directions" are also "up-to-you"....with the help of watching that video.
> If you're "handy" with tools...you do fine.
> -ReTIRED-


That is an awesome coop from pallets!


----------



## ReTIRED

Yep. Obviously a LOT of work.......BUT...if it's enjoyable TO DO in your "free-time" ....building something like THAT on your OWN terms....with your OWN design....can be VERY REWARDING. ( I have built MANY things over the years....just for the FUN of building/designing them. It's a JOY ! ) 
The "Cash Outlay" ain't bad on THAT Coop *!* 
*-ReTIRED-*


----------

